# Car detailed- fantastic results :-)



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

Just had light correction detail done locally in Lincoln.
Really nice guy called adi,very helpful and really knows his stuff !! 
Car was away 2 days and a fantastic result achieved


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like a nice job 8)


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Lovely looking dog


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent, you have to keep it to that standard now 8)


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Good stuff! It pays to have a good detail


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice. I remember when I learnt to machine polish back in 2006, the difference it made to the paintwork was amazing. Been swirl free ever since!


----------



## SCORPIO (May 25, 2013)

awesome look now


----------



## Gary the newb ee (May 19, 2013)

Look s very nice , what a difference in the before and after shots .

I've got a guy lined up for when I get mine , he's gonna spend a day on it doing a new vehicle detail 
Coming to me £250 all in


----------

